# Bloopers from the Golden Age of TV



## SifuPhil (Apr 19, 2013)

If you have 50 minutes or so to waste (or know how to pause the playback!) here's a great YouTube compilation video of bloopers from the '50's, '60's and '70's.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

I LOVE BLOOPERS!!!  Goes way back when my folks had blooper records from the radio days.  OH, the humanity . . . LOL (for sure)


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 20, 2013)

That Guy said:


> ... OH, the humanity . . . LOL (for sure)


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

Talk about a blooper!


----------

